# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tortellini alla rosa

## ICE

NJammmmm Vdes per TORTELINI :perqeshje:  
Por problemi eshte se jam vetem ne shpi dhe s'di si ti gatuaj !!!
NQS dini me ndihmon !!??

|ICE|[iuritur]

----------


## klevis2

Po ti ku je ne itali?te pelqejne me panna apo me salce per mua beji me panna eshte e thjeshte e ste ha kohe

----------


## ICE

Lal
Mua me pelqejne vete me pana dhe jam ne Shqiperi !
por nuk di si ti gatuaj  :i terbuar:  


|ICE| {I URITUR} :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## Eni

tashi varet se si i do kto tortelinit a tortelonet  :buzeqeshje: 

me ca salce pra mo.

specifiko i çik salcen e ne t'kallxojm masanej si bohen  :ngerdheshje: 

hajt shnet !

----------


## ICE

Shyqye zotit na doli nji amvise !!!!
Une i du me panna !!!
Rrofsh !
Ej po deshe me bo ca dhe mi dergo me e-mail !!
Te lutem se po vdes !!!

----------


## Eni

pse o vdes njeriu se nuk hengri tortelini  :perqeshje: 

ok, mqs sdua qe te vdesesh po te tregoj, inshallah te pelqejne e behemi sebep per nej jete me shume mbi dhè  :buzeqeshje: 

250 gr tortelini

4 luge gjelle vaj ulliri

2 thelbinj te shtypur hudhra

nenexhik, piper, kripe, majdanoz

1/ gote qumesht

1/2 luge çaji miell

pana (sipas qejfit mqs e  paske merak)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pasi te kete zier uji me kripe, hedhim tortelinin e i leme nja 10 minuta te ziejne ne te e kur jane gati i heqim e i kullojme ne kullorse e i shpeljme me uje te rrjedhshem.

Salca

ne vajin e nxehte te ullirit hedhim thelpinjte e shtypur te hudhres e i trazojme pak sa te zverdhen, me pas shtojme erezat. I hedhim ate 1/2 lugen me miell e i perziejme pak sa te zverdhet miellli, me pas duke trazuar tiganin me nje dore i shtojme 1/2 goten e qumeshtit dhemasa do shikosh se do trashet disi.Me pas i shton panen e i leme sa te marri nje cik vale dhe mases se salces i hedhim tortelinit duke i perzier.

Une zakonisht preferoj qe kesaj salce t'i shtoj dhe pak sallam, por kjo varet nga shijet personale.

Kur i servirim ne pjate nqs deshiron tortelineve mund t'u shtohet e pak djath kaçkavall e jane gati per t'u ngrene.

shpresoj qe te te pelqejne.

----------


## ICE

Ej lal shume faleminderit !!!!
I bera i hengra !!! Mu bene shume te mira !!!
Po me dogji icik vaji i nxehte se kercente !!!
|ICE| {Duke Lepir gishtat}

----------


## noke

o eni ato tortelini te tuat me hurdhra ta shpifin.ne pergjithsi tortelinit e blera jane te shpifura.ato shijojne vetem kur i ben vete.nese nuk di me pyet se te tregoj.tung

----------


## noke

*Si behen makaronat ( tagliatelle,papardelle,fetucini ose lasagnia) ?!*

*Perberesit*

- 10 te verdha veze(te bardhat mund ti perdorim per embelsira)
- 250gmiell i bardhe
- 250g miell misri
- 1 luge caji kripe dhe pak vaj ulliri


*Pergatitja*

I perziejme te gjithe perberesit e mesiperm derisa te behet nje mase brumi,e me pas i mbulojme me nje lecke te lagur rreth gjysem ore. Ne vazhdim e presim brumin ne copa dhe e shtrojme si petet e byrekut por jo shume holle. E palosim peten dhe e presim me thike ne madhesine e deshiruar. I ziejme ne uje me kripe per 5min. Salcen e pregatitni sipas deshires.

Ju befte mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## visi

TORTELLINI ALLA ROSA.
hedhim ne tigan pak hurdha te grira imet edhe pak gjalp , pastaj hedhim nje grusht me kerpudha edhe nje grusht me speca te kuqe pastaj hedhim karkcala(kjo behet me mish pule  simbas deshires) pastaj i kavardisim me kujdes po jo shume sepse karkalecat behem shum shpejt , edhe pastaj hedhin qumesht te trash , pasi te mari vale qumshi i hedhim salce domate edhe nje grush me djath kackavall te grire , edhe duhet te jemi te bindur qe karkalecat jane bere edhe pastaj marrim tortellinin edhe e hedhim karkalecat me qumshin qe beme ne tigan mbi tortelinin  , ne fund i hedhin majdanoz per arome te mire edhe per estetike  nga shef i barnabys of america usa visi ciao bye bye te gjitheve

----------


## tanisami44

faleminderit, po a ke te tjrea? pastaj pse nuku shenon nese i ke gatuar vete ndonjehere keto qe na llafos?

----------


## visi

ej tanisami 44 te gjitha ca po them ketu dalin nga duret e mija jam shef guzhine ne usa prej 5 vjetesh

----------


## visi

tortellini alla rossa 
po te them vetem salcen qe del ngjyre e kuqerremte 
hedhim ne tigam qumesht e zijme sa te vloj pastaj hedhim salce domateje te hodhe ose salce picash meqe je ne shqiperi , pastaj hedhim ne tiganin qe hodhem keto me par ,edhe djath kackavall te grire kjo eshte rossa sauce (salce e kuqerremte) shume e perdorur ne usa nga visi ciao bye bye te befte mire lal keto mund te futesh edhe karkaleca ose prodhime te tjera deti ose mish pule etj byeee

----------


## ElMajico

edhe une vdes po kush do mi gatuaj mua se Ice e mushi rrylin per vete.... :shkelje syri:

----------


## claedy

visi bravo ti djali  :shkelje syri: 
tani do kesh shume si shef pra, po gatime shqiptare a beni?
klajdi

----------


## joss

> TORTELLINI ALLA ROSA.
> hedhim ne tigan pak hurdha te grira imet edhe pak gjalp , pastaj hedhim nje grusht me kerpudha edhe nje grusht me speca te kuqe pastaj hedhim karkcala(kjo behet me mish pule  simbas deshires) pastaj i kavardisim me kujdes po jo shume sepse karkalecat behem shum shpejt , edhe pastaj hedhin qumesht te trash , pasi te mari vale qumshi i hedhim salce domate edhe nje grush me djath kackavall te grire , edhe duhet te jemi te bindur qe karkalecat jane bere edhe pastaj marrim tortellinin edhe e hedhim karkalecat me qumshin qe beme ne tigan mbi tortelinin  , ne fund i hedhin majdanoz per arome te mire edhe per estetike  nga shef i barnabys of america usa visi ciao bye bye te gjitheve



Te lumte Visi, por na i ndaj i çike gramaturat se po ja fusim kot!!

----------

